# Heroes and SuperVillians? Looking for pics invites and party pics



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I know the past few years there were a few heroes and supervillians parties on here. And I remember seeing the invites and some of the party pics. I like to plan my party a year in advance. I am a geek I know (doing 80s prom this year).. With avengers batman all the super hero movies coming out or out already I think this would be great for next year.

Any threads you could point me to? Also I would LOVE to see your invites. I remember seeing one that was awesome on here with the pow zoom etc on it.
Thanks again
Erin


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres a few things I found 

Awesome video by JahRah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agy6PYYoivM

Kryptonite candy http://www.instructables.com/id/Kryptonite-Candy/






or use green rock candy
Green Lantern Drink http://www.food.com/recipe/green-lantern-468988
More drinks http://pinterest.com/pin/220746819205716615/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is an awesome photo op by Halloween Princess








I would decorate the house like it was the superheroes base/headquarters being invaded by villains each room can have a theme....computer station (super computers...maybe use plexiglass with paint/glaze mixture[ so its transparent] and sharpies to create a computer like what is in Ironman), maybe a workout room with a bunch of stuff that looks worn out,broken and bent from their strength,one room could have objects and maybe a superhero/villain or two trapped in spidey's web as it is his practice area, maybe a cell for a notorious villain that was captured.... (this could be why the other villians have attacked...to free him)...you could maybe replicate a smaller version of this






(I know its pretty ambitious) as if a villian has crashed into your house during their attack...


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are a few things from my sisters super heroes and villains birthday party last year. We didn't do a ton of decorations because it was partly held at a skating rink, and I did have to make my costume and my boyfriends.
















We did some basic decorations at the house, some wanted villain posters and primary colors.








My sister as the Flash








My boyfriend and me and the Riddler and Harley Quin








I also made a fake dumbbell prop for people to act mighty


----------

